# YA cute boat name thread



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

I thought about resurrecting an old thread about boat names but my search fu was not up to snuff so I am starting a new one. I wanted to show off my cleverness in naming the dinghy and finally managed to get a pic.









yes I know Cher was bigger than Sonny but I was not about to rename the boat for the sake of the joke.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

there is a catamaran near me called double wide, i like it enough that i ever get a cat i am stealing the name


----------



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

My favorite name I have seen so far was Never Again III. It was on a boat close to mine in the yard and was in pretty bad shape. So either it was the last one or Never Again IV is taking all the attention.


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

Saltwater Suzi just told me a couple of cute ones:


'Doctor's Orders' on the boat and 'Following Doctor's Orders' on the dinghy.
'Road Runner' and 'Coyote'
'Cabochon' (means unpolished gem) and 'Little Gem'

One I'd like to see, but never have is 'The Vessel Calling' (imagine the confusion on the VHF)

"City Marina, City Marina, this is the Poppinjay. We'd like to request a slip for tonight."
"This is the City Marina, back to the Vessel Calling, we have a slips available, what is your length, beam and draft."
"This is the Vessel Calling. Thanks, City Marina, but we don't need a slip."
"This is the Poppinjay. I'm the one who needs a slip."
"Vessel calling, please make up your mind, do you need a slip or not"
"Yes"
"No"
"City Marina, OUT."


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I saw a sailboat named "Blow Me" a few months back... now that would make an interesting Coast Guard call...


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Years ago there was a Columbia 34 down the dock from us named "Laughing Lady" with a dinghy named "Chuckles". 
We named 0ur old Bayfield 29 "Joint Venture", the dinghy was "Dividend"
Back in the '60's my mom and dad named their black-hulled Hinckley B40 "Lola", from the line in a broadway show of the day, "what ever Lola wants, Lola gets."


----------



## tojaso (Apr 3, 2006)

*cool names*

I have to say that the most clever boat/ dingy name combo that I have ever seen is
Boat: Miss Behavin'
Dingy: Miss Behavin' (A little Bit)

Our boat on the other hand is s/v Ranger and the dingy is "Plan B"


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

I still have dibs on the name; 'Winds of Time', for my next boat.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

I saw a boat in Annapolis called "Natty Bloh". It even had the National Bohemian beer guy on it:


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Another of my favorites is "Hooked on Tonics".


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

*Contract*

I saw a huge power boat a while back towing a small dingy. The dingy was named "Contract" and the power boat was "Change Orders"!!!


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

After a year of deliberating, we have settled on "Journey" for our Tayana, haven't come up with one for the tender yet. Got any ideas?


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

Capnblu said:


> After a year of deliberating, we have settled on "Journey" for our Tayana, haven't come up with one for the tender yet. Got any ideas?


not the best, but the one that came to mind

on way to ( journey )
working on a "
living a ( really bad one )
the ultimate
short trip ( ie the little boat journey being the big boat )
not the band ( a really really bad one )


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

The two that did not make the cut...

Aristides

Humilitas


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

My parents next door neighbours have a Beneteau 50 named S.A.K.I. 

Spend
All
Kids
Inheritance


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

*Cute but not smart*

My first boat on the bay was a Dickerson 35 ketch named Fancy Free. We liked the name -- and the carved name board -- so we kept it. We then got a sportyak dinghy which we named Footloose. After a number of unsuccessful attempts it finally escaped never to be seen again


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Boat is named *"Rhythm"* ... of course the dinghy is named *"and Blues"*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A local J24 racer has "Tutakrnaut".
Clever.


----------



## whughes (Jul 3, 2007)

*Meer Cat...*

for a catamaran.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Side Trip
Short Hop



Capnblu said:


> After a year of deliberating, we have settled on "Journey" for our Tayana, haven't come up with one for the tender yet. Got any ideas?


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

Capnblu said:


> After a year of deliberating, we have settled on "Journey" for our Tayana, haven't come up with one for the tender yet. Got any ideas?


How 'bout "Detour" ;-)


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

patrickstickler said:


> How 'bout "Detour" ;-)


Or "Excursion"...


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

scottyt said:


> there is a catamaran near me called double wide, i like it enough that i ever get a cat i am stealing the name


My B-I-L used to sell manufactured housing. The proper term is "Twice wide".

A major feature of a "Twice wide", is the "Glamour Bath".

So you could be "Twice wide" wit a "Glamour Bath" LOL


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Capnblu said:


> After a year of deliberating, we have settled on "Journey" for our Tayana, haven't come up with one for the tender yet. Got any ideas?


First Step?

Or going a different direction with Journey, how about "Steve Perry", "Faithfully", or "Open Arms"?


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Boasun said:


> I still have dibs on the name; 'Winds of Time', for my next boat.


I just realized that a good name for the dinghy would be:_ Short Timer._


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

painkiller said:


> First Step?
> Or going a different direction with Journey, how about "Steve Perry", "Faithfully", or "Open Arms"?



I like where you're going with that. How about another band from that era?
Night Ranger?


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

You could use the phase _ To Eternity and Beyond. _ 
The boat would be_ Eternity _and the dink would be_ Beyond_

Or was that To infinity and beyond????


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I know I going to catch crap for this, but I thought the boat name turned out funny!

A few years back there was a new guy that shows up in our marina with a Macgregor 26M that had no name. The story goes he bought the boat at a boat show thinking it was going to do everything he ever wanted a boat to do. The best of both worlds.

We started ribbing him that the boat didn't have a name and that was unlucky! He was never happy with the boat and said he did not know how long he was going to keep it and why name it. This went on for about half the season. 

One day there was lettering on the transom of the boat. 

It read........ Mac & Cheesy


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

> Mac & Cheesy


I love it.

I have not read the entire thread, but one of my favorites I have seen over the years was, "Our Kids College Fund"
Not really funny but... I'm just saying........


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

I have a good friend who bought a boat that was named Irresponsible. Later he upgraded to bigger boat so he named it Irresponsible Too a few years passed and now he owns a Melges 24 named Totally Irresponsible.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

I liked Bandits " Short Hop", Scots "Short Trip" but Pat's "De Tour" made me laugh out loud! So I am rating it #1,... for now! Thanks guys. I should have asked long ago. Of course the Admiral will have the final say. Though I have always like Steve Perry's music, The moment of coming up with the name Journey, was from line in the Aerosmith song that goes something like "life's a journey, not a destination". Maybe not the most original name, but has alot of meaning for us.


----------



## rocinante33 (Dec 4, 2007)

"Dungolfin" is down the finger from us. I always chuckle at that name.


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

Boat name for a tax lawyer? Tax Haven.

I also like Hakuna Mattata. ("No worries" for those who did not have kids watching Disney's Lion King 24/7)


----------



## waynemk (Dec 13, 2007)

If i ever get to name a vessel it will be Traquility Base so the dink will have to be Eagle.

Not sure how cute it is but i like it.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

> After a year of deliberating, we have settled on "Journey" for our Tayana, haven't come up with one for the tender yet. Got any ideas?


Journey's End, if hung from back davits.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

thesnort said:


> Journey's End, if hung from back davits.


hahaha:laugher


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*3.14*

Should I name the dinghy 3.14?


----------



## Jaxxon (Jan 24, 2007)

snider said:


> Should I name the dinghy 3.14?


How about r squared?


----------



## wright1d (May 21, 2009)

When we bought our boat I really wanted to go with Look I'm Naked...

thought it would be a good opening for any radio calls  but the wife over ruled it & we went with the less provocative Escape Plan instead.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

To further add to the pi nerdery, I once heard of a band called Euclid's Bakery.


----------



## RanAweigh (Jan 16, 2009)

They only baked Pi?


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Not just pi. That would be irrational. (buh dum dum)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm reminded of John Vigor's admonition about boat names - don't offend the gods. Clever is o.k., but cute is pushing it. He cited "Wet Dream" as an example. Also, any name with a play on words involving "sea" (as in "Inseacure") as being too flippant. His opinion is drawn from a long study of old-time traditions. One need only to look at mythology to understand why naming a boat "Titanic" was a mistake. The Titans were enemies of Poseidon and you all know how that turned out. I once saw "Wind Tamer" on a sailboat's stern. Hmmmmm ... ain't seen her around lately though.


----------



## Sn0wman (Jul 7, 2006)

For the boat named Journey, how about "short cut" for the dink?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

My wife's name is Julianna we call her Julie for short.
The boat is named for my wife "Julianna". 
Last weekend we picked up a dink (finally). What do you think I named the Dinghy?
You guessed it, "Julie"


----------



## Marigaux (Oct 5, 2008)

Pi's dingy name?

Cake!


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

snider said:


> Should I name the dinghy 3.14?


Could call the Dinghy "Apple" or "Punkin" or "Hole" for that matter


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

...


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

I like "Cake", Snider.
"Detour" is still the leader Frosty, glad I won't have to decide though! I just have to paint them.


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

My future boat, which I plan to have in the next year, will be named "Stinky Monkey" Long story behind it involving a cat, My 4 year old picked the name.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Our previous boat was purchased with the name "Bass-ackwards." It trailed a dinghy with "Front" painted on the transom.

Our present boat is "Cinderella" (again, an inherited name, not what I would've picked but hey, it works well on the VHF). Our inflateable dink is "pumpkin" and I'm lusting after one of those clear lexan kayaks. Mostly so you can look down at the fish swimming beneath you while paddling in the Caribbean, but also because it just begs the name "Glass Slipper"


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

We've told the kids that they can name the dinghy. So far they haven't agreed on anything, so the dinghy remains unnamed. One that was in the running and may end up being agreed upon is "Better than Swimming."


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not a boat name but in the funny name thread*

Back in College, my girlfriends step father was an avid sailor, even dropped out of college to sail to S. America. Took me out for the first time in a big boat to Channel Islands.

His license plate had "PRT STBD" on the back of his car. When asked what it stood for his wife would answer "Pretty Stubid"


----------



## Marigaux (Oct 5, 2008)

Another idea for Pi's dinghy.

"Slice of"


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

*Someday*

Horizon Seeker

Just need a boat worthy of the name.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

jephotog said:


> Horizon Seeker
> 
> Just need a boat worthy of the name.


Sorry, jephotog, but that's one of the all-time cliché boat names. There's at least one in every anchorage and he's usually anchored next to a powerboat named "Seaduction".


----------



## damies (Jul 8, 2009)

Inherited name on my boat is Tri-Fling, apparently she was originally rigged for racing, so I guess that's where the name comes from.

Tackiest one: Dad's second boat was originally called Julie, but he renamed it Floataloan because he's a bank manager. I always hated that name.

Not sure others opinions here on renaming boats, but that boat is still being blamed for breaking my parents marriage, so while I'm not particularly superstitious, I'm not game to rename a boat either.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

I am looking at buying a used dinghy. It's currently named "Tender Behind"

Eric


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Saw one in Honolulu: >Cash flow


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

...and Vega#1860 is "Lealea" which in Hawaiian means "Gay"  
...or extreme happiness, frivolity, playfull, joyous etc.

As with most Hawaiian words its meaning may change depending on usage or context.
Another translation I found is "Starlight" so we named the dinghy "Twinkle"


----------



## SantaCruzCal (Aug 9, 2009)

Just took possession of a Cal 25 that is unnamed. Gonna name her "Special Interest"

... I work in the political field and most of my contracts are funded from all that "special interest" money!


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

How about
"Sleeping with Oars" or
"Have You Seen My Dingy"


----------

